# Go Figure!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/5953618589.html Read what they wrote.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Your point is ... ?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Your point is ... ?



Don't know what Powershifts point is but mine is some people got more money than brains and some people should have to take a test to buy tools! On the other hand I wish I lived closer I'd buy this in a New York minute!


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

And I would be right behind 524SWE just in case he would fumble this buy, 


lol, GAS LEAK!!!!!!!!!!!11111oneoneone


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep a bargain. We are getting to be a disposable society.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

And why is it not in your garage:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bad float needle seat most likely....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Todd! *SNAG THAT THING!!*
He's got 2 more blowers in there. There's a little ss in front of the Toro and there's a new Airens Sno Tek next to the Toro.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I saw the post was from Lakeville and almost had a stroke........then realized halfway across the country......


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

cranman said:


> I saw the post was from Lakeville and almost had a stroke........then realized halfway across the country......


Yeh. But it's in Todd's back yard.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It's in my back yard but have absolutely NO place to put it right now DOH LOL There will be more I am sure


cranman said:


> I saw the post was from Lakeville and almost had a stroke........then realized halfway across the country......


UM wrong Lakeville I guess LOL


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm thinking that what they wrote is kinda silly - "Uh, it worked great until it broke". Ya don't say?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I just e-mailed them. I will have to get my neighbor with his truck to get it. I will fix it and flip it.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

524SWE said:


> Don't know what Powershifts point is but mine is some people got more money than brains and some people should have to take a test to buy tools! On the other hand I wish I lived closer I'd buy this in a New York minute!


* That is my POINT!!!!! a simple fix but they run out and buy new.*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I just e-mailed them. I will have to get my neighbor with his truck to get it. I will fix it and flip it.*


It'll probably take all of half an hour to get her going again. I'm really surprised it is still up for sale. That thimg would have been *gone* if it was in my area.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*She just e-mailed me back. still has it now I will have to go bug my neighbor with the truck.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *She just e-mailed me back. still has it now I will have to go bug my neighbor with the truck.mg::emoticon-south-park*


I thought you bought a truck? Weren't you scoping out an F 150?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

We talked him out of it. At least temporarily... :icon_whistling:


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

That is real close to me as well but I already have a second blower in my garage that I need to get sold. No room for a 3rd.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That is my POINT!!!!! a simple fix but they run out and buy new.*


Unfortunately that is the way the new generation operates. They tend to have more money than time, so to them, it makes sense. My kids operate like that, and I tell them to same me all of your "throw-aways", and then I fix them. I have at least 6 Cuisinart coffee pots then just needed to be cleaned !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I thought you bought a truck? Weren't you scoping out an F 150?


 *No not yet still have not pulled the trigger on that F-250 Super Duty. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/5982421993.html Would love to get this BAD BOY also.:tempted:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> We talked him out of it. At least temporarily... :icon_whistling:


* I have been watching my stock in SNAP-ON go from a high of 182.00 a share to 166.00 a share lately.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh so I am just riding everything out for now.:icon_whistling:*


----------

